# Confrontation with a Driver [Video]



## crazyjoe101 (19 Sep 2014)

I've decided to upload this video after the opinions and advice I recieved in this thread here on CC.


jarlrmai said:


> Be sure when you post the video here to @ in the usual suspects so you can get told what you did wrong and have your sexuality questioned, wouldn't want to miss out on that.


I'll let you @ them as I don't know who they are.



I reported this via 101 (non emergency police number) on the same day resulting in an arrest two days later with a caution for causing Fear or Provocation of Violence as defined by section 4 of the Public Order Act 1986.
The reason I decided to stop is that after he braked hard like that to talk to me again I didn't think it was a good idea to be cycling in front if him; as you can see at that point I tried to end the whole silly argument.


----------



## Erudin (19 Sep 2014)

Glad you're ok, hope the driver learns to control his anger before he kills someone.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Sep 2014)

I hope you've reported this to the Police.


----------



## Origamist (19 Sep 2014)

This is a video for the police and CPS to deal with, not CycleChat.


----------



## Cycling Dan (19 Sep 2014)

Stright to the police.


----------



## markharry66 (19 Sep 2014)

Thats well hall, not far from where Steven Lawrence was murdered all those years ago or Eltham for those that dont know it. Personally I find the area round there pretty congested the best of times. Leave them to get on with it. From experience you get no where with confronting dickheads like that. The law doesnt care, and they certainly dont. Can understand your frustration, sometimes its better to walk away.


----------



## markharry66 (19 Sep 2014)

will teach me to read all thread first well done mate ignore post above apologies for me being idiot


----------



## jefmcg (19 Sep 2014)

Good call not moving in front of him, he would have rammed you and called it an accident.

edit : just read the other thread's OP



crazyjoe101 said:


> I have footage of an incident in which me and a driver have a short argument before they drive 'at' me and 'speed off'. Long story short they get arrested and cautioned for causing fear or provocation of violence.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2014)

Phone that in to T'Dibble. S4a POA, possibly S4 offences, not to mention any driving ones with those antics. Glad you're ok.

One of the advantages of being a large gentleman is that they people by and large tend not to do that to me.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Sep 2014)

A Caution means he admitted the offence, but when he says "You were too far out" he's admitting that he drove at you in his tremendous rush to, er, stop in the middle of the road and bellow obscenities.


----------



## noodle (19 Sep 2014)

Stupid 

to do it in front of witnesses as well


----------



## Beebo (19 Sep 2014)

READ THE ORIGINAL THREAD!!!
@crazyjoe101 posted about this a few months ago, and even linked to it in the OP.
It has been reported to the Police. The driver was arrested and cautioned.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Sep 2014)

I reckon you should report it to the police.


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Sep 2014)

glenn forger said:


> I reckon you should report it to the police.


the thread?


----------



## martinclive (19 Sep 2014)

Well done for controlling yourself - not sure I would have remained so calm

Just hope he has learned (but suspect not sadly)


----------



## w00hoo_kent (19 Sep 2014)

markharry66 said:


> Thats well hall, not far from where Steven Lawrence was murdered all those years ago or Eltham for those that dont know it. Personally I find the area round there pretty congested the best of times. Leave them to get on with it. From experience you get no where with confronting dickheads like that. The law doesnt care, and they certainly dont. Can understand your frustration, sometimes its better to walk away.


On my inbound commute (I come out on the A20) I've had similar coming down that road. Don't know how unique it is but commuting in that area is what has me seriously considering a camera of some description. Fortunately I've only had verbal threats and not been deliberately driven at to anywhere near that degree (although the guy who clipped my bar sufficiently to flatten his nearside mirror against his Golf at 32mph down Shooters Hill was probably the closest.).

Congratulations on some level of result. It'd be nice to think he'd amend his driving because of it.


----------



## Beebo (19 Sep 2014)

markharry66 said:


> Thats well hall, not far from where Steven Lawrence was murdered all those years ago or Eltham for those that dont know it. Personally I find the area round there pretty congested the best of times. Leave them to get on with it. From experience you get no where with confronting dickheads like that. The law doesnt care, and they certainly dont. Can understand your frustration, sometimes its better to walk away.


Yep, just down the hill from the memorial plaque.
My wife grew up in a house overlooking Wellhall Park, and we have friends who live in a very nice Victorian property about 200m from that video.
The problem with Eltham is, like most areas of London, there are nice bits and crappy bits, and it's impossible to escape the nobbers.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (19 Sep 2014)

Thanks for the response guys and my apologies for a lacking OP. I have added some more information in the OP.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Sep 2014)

Were you given his name? A caution is a bit weak, watching it again, that bloke's an impotent thug.


----------



## Amanda P (19 Sep 2014)

Curious. An arrest for this? That seems unusual - I very much suspect the police already knew this guy, and your report was what they'd been waiting for to arrest him.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (19 Sep 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> The reason I decided to stop is that after he braked hard like that to talk to me again I didn't think it was a good idea to be cycling in front if him; as you can see at that point I tried to end the whole silly argument.


Sensible, I've done similar a couple of times telling the driver I'd feel safer with them in front of me. Then again I did that on a roundabout in Swanley (or, farking Swanley as I tend to translate it every time I get back there on my commute, there all bets are off with regards to driving standards although I've not had anything that bad happen there for a while now) and the guy in the car behind then decided to drive 'at' me rather than let me pull away and get going. But that's Swanley for you.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2014)

There's only one way to treat chumps like that...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ-EOg38t1o


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (19 Sep 2014)

Looks like he was trying to impress his woman,though she didn't look very impressed did she.
Glad you got a result mate.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (19 Sep 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Were you given his name? A caution is a bit weak, watching it again, that bloke's an impotent thug.


I have his first name but I'm not sharing that. If I was in his shoes for whatever reason I would appreciate being given 'one chance' before getting a serious punishment, I think that's more constructive than throwing the book at people from the get go.


Uncle Phil said:


> Curious. An arrest for this? That seems unusual - I very much suspect the police already knew this guy, and your report was what they'd been waiting for to arrest him.


The police officer who visited me did way more than he was tasked with doing and flagged the vehicle for a stop.


Leedsbusdriver said:


> Looks like he was trying to impress his woman,though she didn't look very impressed did she.
> Glad you got a result mate.


She was trying to calm him down the whole time, hence why I have tried to pixelate her; I reccon he'd have jumped out or something if she wasn't there.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Sep 2014)

Entirely up to you. Your call. I'd name him, it was a sustained road rage incident with an impotent micro-cocked bully using a vehicle as a weapon.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2014)

Indeed. No way his behaviour could be chalked up as accidental. His actions were deliberate and sustained over several minutes. If he doesn't like his name being associated with such behaviour then its up to him to behave in a civilised manner, not up to you to protect him (although it is very chivalrous of you).


----------



## crazyjoe101 (19 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> Indeed. No way his behaviour could be chalked up as accidental. His actions were deliberate and sustained over several minutes. If he doesn't like his name being associated with such behaviour then its up to him to behave in a civilised manner, not up to you to protect him (although it is very chivalrous of you).


It's not so much that, I just don't want the video to look like a militant cyclist attack on another motorist, I think the video could be useful to some people out there and I just want it to show what happened.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> It's not so much that, I just don't want the video to look like* a militant cyclist attack on another motorist*, I think the video could be useful to some people out there and I just want it to show what happened.




looks like the other way round to me.


----------



## Tynan (19 Sep 2014)

I watched with the sound off but still found that alarming, how aggressive and looking for a row can a bloke be before he becomes a genuine menace to the public?

I agree that the woman between the driver and you reduced the potential for something even more serious, I think that certainly deserved a charge and a conviction, that was bang out of order by several levels of magnitude. The waiting for you to go first was threatening enough but to drive the car at you at the side of the road in a bus stop, not once but twice?

(I once had a car drive up onto the pavement to catch up with me filtering through traffic)


----------



## cd365 (19 Sep 2014)

A caution was the least he deserved.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (19 Sep 2014)

Tynan said:


> (I once had a car drive up onto the pavement to catch up with me filtering through traffic)


Wow. Just wow. I think I'd have made sure I was 'safe from' or ready for a physical attack and then called the police on the spot with that one.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (19 Sep 2014)

There is definitely a weird switch that goes in some peoples brains when they are in a car, I do think my favourite was the guy who was driving like a maniac and when he did end up level with me announced "stop farking around you daffodil, I've got kids in the car" fast track learning day for the little darlings that one.

This does remind me of the conjugation of the verb to filter though, I filter, he weaves, they are riding like maniacs... :-)


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2014)

What an absolute a*** hole that goon was. Well done for getting police to act on it.

Am I wrong to hope he gets further comeuppance ? Shame his insurers won't find out about it.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (19 Sep 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> What an absolute a*** hole that goon was. Well done for getting police to act on it.
> 
> Am I wrong to hope he gets further comeuppance ? Shame his insurers won't find out about it.


Looks like a work vehicle to me.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2014)

Really ?

A 3 dr Astra coupe thing, with NI plates is the classic vest-wearing-tattoo'dup -TOWIE wannabe - lager & well' ard staffy on a chain - fighty-chav-mobile car par excellence round here...

Not that I believe in stereotyping drivers according to their cars, of course..might even get one myself one day.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Sep 2014)

The driver got off lightly, very lightly, too damned lightly.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The driver got off lightly, very lightly, too damned lightly.



Agreed. Tell me something new....


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Sep 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> I reported this via 101 (non emergency police number) on the same day resulting in an arrest two days later with a caution for causing Fear or Provocation of Violence as defined by section 4 of the Public Order Act 1986.
> The reason I decided to stop is that after he braked hard like that to talk to me again I didn't think it was a good idea to be cycling in front if him; as you can see at that point I tried to end the whole silly argument.


 
You handled that confrontation very well.

I'm not sure how the caution process works, whether the complainer has any say in its use, but if I'd had any input I'd have asked for it to be dealt with by summons. You're being too generous to this bully in giving him this 'one chance'. If that's how he reacts to something so minor then he's of a mindset that A) will do it again, and B) won't change unless he's hit with a criminal conviction and/or points on his licence.

Aside from a car, I can't think of any other item for which a licence is required that wouldn't be revoked if used criminally as a weapon against a person.


GC


----------



## Beebo (19 Sep 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> Looks like a work vehicle to me.


It has the letters TLH and other writing i cant read on the back window.
It may be a private company.

there is a TLH Paving and Construction based just up the road. Coincidence?
http://london.cylex-uk.co.uk/company/t-l-h-paving---construction-23670100.html


----------



## crazyjoe101 (19 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> It has the letters TLH and other writing i cant read on the back window.
> It may be a private company.
> 
> there is a TLH Paving and Construction based just up the road. Coincidence?
> http://london.cylex-uk.co.uk/company/t-l-h-paving---construction-23670100.html


I looked up the company at the time and that is them.


----------



## cd365 (19 Sep 2014)

Did you report it to them?


----------



## Hip Priest (19 Sep 2014)

What a dick. The only positive that might arise from this incident is if his partner realises what a meathead he is and leaves him.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Sep 2014)

Or his employer receives a number of online reviews that link to the clip.


----------



## BSRU (19 Sep 2014)

Or their twitter feed.
*@tlhconstruction*


----------



## crazyjoe101 (19 Sep 2014)

I didn't report it to the company.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2014)

You damn well should have done.
And now it's all in the public domain it won't be long until they do know about it and they do the right thing by giving him the boot.


----------



## dee.jay (19 Sep 2014)

What an absolute knobend (Car driver)


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> You damn well should have done.
> And now it's all in the public domain it won't be long until they do know about it and they do the right thing by giving him the boot.


Unless it's his company..


----------



## lozcs (20 Sep 2014)

Only a caution?

What a vile piece of work...


----------



## Crankarm (20 Sep 2014)

I would be complaining to the police that they ONLY give him a caution. I thought he was either going to run you down or drive into you. The latter being exactly what he tried to do as it was clearly premeditated and he drove his car at you which IS an assault and as it's in a car which means assault WITH a weapon. I think you have been let down by the Met especially as the footage is SO clear - surprise surprise. Why hasn't he been reported for dangerous driving as well? He may well be known to the police. He certainly has anger management issues.

Any chance of finding out who his insurer is and informing them? I am hoping the plod checked thoroughly to make sure he was insured to drive this vehicle.

How about emailing his employer this footage or putting it on their Twitter feed? Ha-ha! They employ ignorant violent thugs.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2014)

The dibble have to follow a disposal matrix. If he has no previous history of convictions for previous kindred offences then all he is eligible for is the caution.

In order to jump straight to a charge requires either one of the more serious offences in the schedule, or aggravating factors such as a racial motivation .

Any officer ignoring the matrix like that themselves faces prosecution (theoretically at least, never heard of it happening)

Looks to me like a run of the mill S4 or 4a Public Order Act offence, and without an existing caution or previous conviction would never be authorised for a charge.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> The dibble have to follow a disposal matrix. If he has no previous history of convictions for previous kindred offences then all he is eligible for is the caution.
> 
> 
> In



So on the basis he has no previous convictions he can get away with a caution? Ok he has admitted the offence put to him but it is still not the seriousness of offences he should be facing. That stinks. This guy is a violent menace and gets to keep his driving license. He wasn't walking on the cracks in the pavement he deliberately drove his car at some one making them fear for their safety and life and after some considerable deliberation as well. He should lose his license. So had he driven over the cyclist are you saying plod would still have cautioned the driver??!! But it's only a cyclist ………………….


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2014)

In a nutshell....

Yes. That's what the CPS tell the dibble to do.

Had he driven over the cyclist that would have have been an assault and/or motoring offences and he could well have them been charged. But he didn't. He put our chap 'in fear', which is S4 POA, not an assault. 

It's a case of "and if my Aunt had balls, she'd be my Uncle." As frightening a it was our OP was not assaulted - the offender can not be dealt with for an offence he didn't commit.


----------



## Black Country Ste (20 Sep 2014)

I don't know why he wasn't given a PRA s59 warning.

The prick who got me last year got away with a local resolution. Police could have easily given him a s59 and prosecuted the near-dooring, and I asked for these, but they chose to offer LR/caution for the assault alone. Road rage isn't taken seriously by police, treated as isolated incidents rather than a specific problem in the public interest.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2014)

It wasn't nuisance or anti social use of the vehicle, but a criminal act - falls outside the scope of S.59.

They don't 'offer' a caution. If he accepts guilt it's all he's eligible for (previous disposals permitting). If he doesn't then a court can decide it. I expect his free and independent legal adviser read him his tea leaves.

Your final comment is disingenuous. The police took it quite seriously, and progressed it is far as they were lawfully able. The police can not charge where they have no power to do so. Charging procedure and guidance is set by the CPS - as aforementioned, step outside it and the officer authorising the charge themselves commits an offence, and then the CPS would discontinue the case once they caught wind of it.

The CPS have a nickname based upon their initials. The middle word is 'protection'. You can guess the other two.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Sep 2014)

BSRU said:


> Or their twitter feed.
> *@tlhconstruction*



Interesting. I clicked that link. No new tweets since may, and a link to a website that doesn't work. Wondering if they are still trading.

Oh, it's supposed to forward to http://tlhak2012.wix.com/tlhconstruction, which is still live, so maybe they are still in business. Though it's a free site, so no motivation to tear it down.



Arjimlad said:


> Really ?
> 
> A 3 dr Astra coupe thing, with NI plates is the classic vest-wearing-tattoo'dup -TOWIE wannabe - lager & well' ard staffy on a chain - fighty-chav-mobile car par excellence round here...
> 
> Not that I believe in stereotyping drivers according to their cars, of course..might even get one myself one day.



Nicely spotted. The TLH twitter feed is mostly retweets from a tanning salon that does teeth whitening as "seen in The Only Way is Essex".

Who'd get dental work at a tanning salon????

Edit: I don't think they get much business from the website ...


----------



## soulful dog (20 Sep 2014)

Well done on remaining so calm and having the common sense not to continue cycling in front of him. I'm not sure I'd have handled it as well!


----------



## EthelF (20 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> In a nutshell....
> 
> Yes. That's what the CPS tell the dibble to do.
> 
> ...



I can't agree entirely. Surely had he driven over the cyclist it would have been (attempted) murder. Ah, no, silly me, he used something as harmless as a 1 tonne motorised vehicle, not a 200g knife. I digress.

IIRC under Common Law (or possibly even under some old statute law), assault includes causing a reasonable fear that unlawful violence will be inflicted - the next level up being assault occasioning actual bodily harm, if physical contact is actually made (caveat: I studied criminal law almost a quarter century ago, but as far as I know no statute law has overruled this). In that sense, the gentleman in question clearly WAS assaulted.

All this notwithstanding, the CPS advice does not surprise me, taking into account likelihood of conviction, loose definition of wording, taking into accoutnt of "good character" (legal definition), etc. So all things considered, this was not a surprising outcome. Sadly.

Well done OP, you remained much calmer than I could have managed under the circumstances. Still flippin' scary.


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Sep 2014)

that numberplate does not come up anywhere I search...


----------



## Cycling Dan (21 Sep 2014)

EthelF said:


> I can't agree entirely. Surely had he driven over the cyclist it would have been (attempted) murder. Ah, no, silly me, he used something as harmless as a 1 tonne motorised vehicle, not a 200g knife. I digress.
> 
> IIRC under Common Law (or possibly even under some old statute law), assault includes causing a reasonable fear that unlawful violence will be inflicted - the next level up being assault occasioning actual bodily harm, if physical contact is actually made (caveat: I studied criminal law almost a quarter century ago, but as far as I know no statute law has overruled this). In that sense, the gentleman in question clearly WAS assaulted.
> 
> ...


Police investigate. They don't judge or prosecute. If they are the guidelines set out by the CPS the complaint should be with the CPS not the police.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> that numberplate does not come up anywhere I search...


As I happened to be passing the business/home address, I took a look and I think he's now got a new numberplate, BE57 TLM.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> As I happened to be passing the business/home address, I took a look and I think he's now got a new numberplate, BE57 TLM.


Though the last three letters should match the name of the company. I may have got that wrong.


----------



## Freds Dad (21 Sep 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Though the last three letters should match the name of the company. I may have got that wrong.



Does it have tax and MOT?

https://www.vehicleenquiry.service.gov.uk


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2014)

Freds Dad said:


> Does it have tax and MOT?
> 
> https://www.vehicleenquiry.service.gov.uk


Tax, yes. Don't you need more information than model and reg to get MOT info?


----------



## Freds Dad (21 Sep 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tax, yes. Don't you need more information than model and reg to get MOT info?



That link will give both if you have reg and make of vehicle.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2014)

Freds Dad said:


> That link will give both if you have reg and make of vehicle.


*Error: You must enter information into one (and only one) field. Please give one of the following:*


MOT test number from 
- VT20 test certificate 
- VT30 refusal certificate
Document reference number from 
- V5C registration certificate


----------



## crazyjoe101 (23 Sep 2014)

At the time I knew he was going to drive at me when the wheel turned but I expected him to stop as he did; I thought he was going to jump out like what happened to @Black Country Ste, hence why I dismounted my bike (you don't want to be on your bike when someone comes to punch you, as we have seen in multiple videos).



Drago said:


> ...
> Had he driven over the cyclist that would have have been an assault and/or motoring offences and he could well have them been charged. But he didn't. He put our chap 'in fear', which is S4 POA, not an assault.
> 
> It's a case of "and if my Aunt had balls, she'd be my Uncle." As frightening a it was our OP was not assaulted - the offender can not be dealt with for an offence he didn't commit.



As far as I know, you can be assaulted without physical contact and 'assault' as many people know it is actually battery; I think.
I've not posted for a bit because I've been settling in at uni.


----------



## Freds Dad (24 Sep 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> *Error: You must enter information into one (and only one) field. Please give one of the following:*
> 
> 
> MOT test number from
> ...


Try this one for tax and mot

https://www.gov.uk/check-vehicle-tax


----------



## The Jogger (24 Sep 2014)

Pricks in the car but very nice of the lady to offer her name and address.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (24 Sep 2014)

The Jogger said:


> Pricks


The female in the car was trying to prevent the whole thing.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Sep 2014)

Drago said:


> There's only one way to treat chumps like that...
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ-EOg38t1o



Nahh , dont muck about !

Charlie don`t surf !


----------



## jc502 (26 Sep 2014)

Absolute idiot!!! on a side note what camera are you using? quality looked impressive and i'm looking to get one but as a student i don't have a great deal of money for one


----------



## benb (26 Sep 2014)

Ridiculous that he only got a caution. Should at least have been points on his licence. We don't need people like him behind the wheel.


----------



## gambatte (26 Sep 2014)

Probably why he accepted the caution – didn’t want points on his licence. IMO increased premiums over a 5 year period are more of a deterrent than a fine?

BTW – Nuke ‘em from space. It’s the only way to be sure.


----------



## jc502 (26 Sep 2014)

gambatte said:


> Probably why he accepted the caution – didn’t want points on his licence. IMO increased premiums over a 5 year period are more of a deterrent than a fine?
> 
> BTW – Nuke ‘em from space. It’s the only way to be sure.



That is a very good idea!! being 23 my premiums are high enough anyway so the last thing i would want is a further increase! hugely deterring IMO


----------



## crazyjoe101 (26 Sep 2014)

jc502 said:


> Absolute idiot!!! on a side note what camera are you using? quality looked impressive and i'm looking to get one but as a student i don't have a great deal of money for one



I have a Contour ROAM 2 which I bought second hand off a kind chap right here on CC. Other than picking up a good quality cam second hand (unlikely since people hold on to them) I'm not really sure what you could do, I recall that threads about cheap helmet cameras pop up fairly frequently in the 'what accessory' section though, so you may want to look or post about it there.

Another slightly unrelated tip is to render any edited or trimmed footage in the same format as the raw footage from the camera; I used to go from .mp4 to .wmv in rendering and it changed the colours, exposure and added a bunch of noise (due to the change in exposure), now I match the file settings as closely as possible to the raw footage.


----------



## StuartG (26 Sep 2014)

Chapeau on self control.

The learning point I take away from this is when a car stops like that - get the bike on the pavement preferably behind an obstruction. The other is how karma works. Real concern from that passer-by.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (26 Sep 2014)

StuartG said:


> Chapeau on self control.
> 
> The learning point I take away from this is when a car stops like that - get the bike on the pavement preferably behind an obstruction. The other is how karma works. Real concern from that passer-by.



Yep, I should have at least dismounted as soon as I stopped. Sitting on a bike is about the worst place you can be if you're going to have it out with someone.


----------



## jc502 (26 Sep 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> I have a Contour ROAM 2 which I bought second hand off a kind chap right here on CC. Other than picking up a good quality cam second hand (unlikely since people hold on to them) I'm not really sure what you could do, I recall that threads about cheap helmet cameras pop up fairly frequently in the 'what accessory' section though, so you may want to look or post about it there.
> 
> Another slightly unrelated tip is to render any edited or trimmed footage in the same format as the raw footage from the camera; I used to go from .mp4 to .wmv in rendering and it changed the colours, exposure and added a bunch of noise (due to the change in exposure), now I match the file settings as closely as possible to the raw footage.



Ahh okay thanks! i shall have a look around and see what i can find. handy tip about the conversion also!


----------



## manalog (26 Oct 2014)

I was on my way home last Friday 24th Oct, I was on Eltham High street when a car cut me up and turn to Archery Road. The car has a white sticker on the rear screen with the letter TLH and the number Plate B57 TLH. Could this be the same idiot on the Video?


----------



## crazyjoe101 (26 Oct 2014)

manalog said:


> I was on my way home last Friday 24th Oct, I was on Eltham High street when a car cut me up and turn to Archery Road. The car has a white sticker on the rear screen with the letter TLH and the number Plate B57 TLH. Could this be the same idiot on the Video?


It could be if it was the same company and the cars are not tied to one driver, there's no way of knowing though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2014)

manalog said:


> I was on my way home last Friday 24th Oct, I was on Eltham High street when a car cut me up and turn to Archery Road. The car has a white sticker on the rear screen with the letter TLH and the number Plate B57 TLH. Could this be the same idiot on the Video?


I was passing there a short while back so took a look at the business address and the car. I seem to have noted the reg. as BE57 and I seem to remember checking the number. The car does have a business sticker attached to the rear window. The business address is a home address and I got the strong impression that it was a one man business. Malicious or simply very bad driving? Could you say?


----------



## crazyjoe101 (26 Oct 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was passing there a short while back so took a look at the business address and the car. I seem to have noted the reg. as BE57 and I seem to remember checking the number. The car does have a business sticker attached to the rear window. The business address is a home address and I got the strong impression that it was a one man business. Malicious or simply very bad driving? Could you say?


Inspectormarmoset


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Oct 2014)

noodle said:


> Stupid
> 
> to do it in front of witnesses as well


With your company name, address and details pasted all over your back window.

Proper genius that one.


----------



## manalog (27 Oct 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was passing there a short while back so took a look at the business address and the car. I seem to have noted the reg. as BE57 and I seem to remember checking the number. The car does have a business sticker attached to the rear window. The business address is a home address and I got the strong impression that it was a one man business. Malicious or simply very bad driving? Could you say?



I'm not really sure if it was malicious or not either way he was a cr@p Driver and does very well in advertising his Company/Employer. LOL


----------



## manalog (27 Oct 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> It could be if it was the same company and the cars are not tied to one driver, there's no way of knowing though.


I wonder if they have a fleet of Vehicles with similar plates, the one posted here a while ago was BE57 TLM and the one I saw was B57 TLH, whoever was driving they need to chill a little.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (27 Oct 2014)

manalog said:


> I wonder if they have a fleet of Vehicles with similar plates, the one posted here a while ago was BE57 TLM and the one I saw was B57 TLH, whoever was driving they need to chill a little.


Mine was totally different.


----------



## glenn forger (27 Oct 2014)

Contact the company and ask if they know a chavvy thug is driving round in their liveried vehicle.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Oct 2014)

manalog said:


> I wonder if they have a fleet of Vehicles with similar plates, the one posted here a while ago was BE57 TLM and the one I saw was B57 TLH, whoever was driving they need to chill a little.



If the company bought several cars at once from the same dealer, or they were all arranged on the same lease, you could consecutive plates, BE57 TLH, BE57 TLJ, BE57 TLK, BE57 TLL, BE57 TLM

Alan...


----------

